

Reddit is not profitable  - citricsquid
http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/12v8y3/now_is_the_time_to_invest_in_gold/c6yfbuh

======
citricsquid
Yishan is the current reddit CEO <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yishan_Wong>

------
jesskah
I love how transparent Yishan is. This is the right way to do community
management.

